# ACSI & FFCC



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

It appears that FFCC have agreed to allow ACSI members to use their sites at the same ACSI rates from 2015. I don't know if there are any additional sites with FFCC. I just copied & pasted this link to Google translate:--

http://www.ffcc.fr/actualites/628/0/acsi-rejoint-nos-partenaires-en-2015.aspx

Jackeen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jackeen

This might be useful.

http://www.ffcc.fr/data/GENERAL/file/FFCC 88p bd.pdf

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

According to this book:
https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Le-Guide-Officiel-Camping-Caravaning-2014-ISBN9782358390316.html

....it is the official guide to FFCC sites

Not sure if ACSI card allows any discount at the sites herein-but I recommend the book anyway- we tend to buy it every two years and is an excellent source


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Jackeen,

I think you have got hold of the wrong end of the stick.

This is an advert to enable FFCC members to obtain their ACSI book and card at a preferential rate.

Hope you can prove me wrong.

Brian


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You're both right-once the book is bought they use ACSI sites at the Discount rate

But I don;t think that means ACSI discount holders can use FFCC sites vat cheap rate :wink:


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Provencal is right. it just allows FFCC members to buy the ACSI 2015 Guide for 17.95 Euros rather than 23.20.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

I have paid £14.50(including post) from Vicarious Books for my 2015 card.


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Ordered direct. 
ACSI 2015 €10.95 + €2.00 Delivery. 
£10.31 paid by credit card with no charges.
Jackeen


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

FFCC sites offer a cheap rate night stop to motorhome owners anyway. I think it applies if you arrive after 6pm and leave before 10am

peedee


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes I remember now  did the same last year paid to much 8O and said to myself do not get caught next year  

But I did :evil:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> FFCC sites offer a cheap rate night stop to motorhome owners anyway. I think it applies if you arrive after 6pm and leave before 10am
> 
> peedee


"Stop Acceuil"

http://www.ffcc.fr/165/html/camping-cars/le-stop-accueil-camping-car.aspx


----------

